# Evil black rifle



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Got a extra set of furniture for my AR to paint and blend with the sage on the 3 farms I hunt that evil black sticks out like a sore thumb will post pics on rifle when I'm finished


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's the finished product


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------

